# Advice Needed for shooting SuperMoon tonight...



## cayenne (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I just heard on the news that tonight there is going to be a 'super moon' with the moon coming very close to earth and will be larger and brighter than usual.

Can someone give me advice on ways to shoot this tonight? I have a 5D3.

Lenses I have:

70-200L f/2/8 II
85mm f/1.8
24-105L f/4
17-40mm L f/4

Robikon 14mm 

Would HDR be a way to go? I've not taken long 'bulb' type exposures...I'm not sure how long to keep it open, and what settings to use...

So, I'd very much appreciate some suggestions for my first try at some astral photography tonight!!

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2013)

Even at 200mm the moon will be a small dot; The best thing you can get is the steadiest support you've got.

Jim


----------



## jhpeterson (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, use a tripod for the steadiest shot. But, if it's a clear night, it will be a relatively short exposure!
A good start for the full moon is the normal daylight, "sunny sixteen", rule. After all, the same sun that lights the earth from about 93 million miles away is doing the same to our moon!

Since your longest focal length is only 200mm, you might want to combine images for a sequence of the moon as it moves across the sky. If you take an exposure every ten minutes, it will have moved about four or five diameters. Include some recognizable feature on the ground, make sure your tripod is locked in place and you should have a great souvenir of your night with the Supermoon.


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 23, 2013)

Advice?

Yes, I have advice, if you're in the UK, especially anywhere near Manchester:

Hire Kate Bush and her "Cloudbusting" machine.

It's raining enthusiastically here.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 23, 2013)

jhpeterson said:


> Yes, use a tripod for the steadiest shot. But, if it's a clear night, it will be a relatively short exposure!
> A good start for the full moon is the normal daylight, "sunny sixteen", rule. After all, the same sun that lights the earth from about 93 million miles away is doing the same to our moon!
> 
> Since your longest focal length is only 200mm, you might want to combine images for a sequence of the moon as it moves across the sky. If you take an exposure every ten minutes, it will have moved about four or five diameters. Include some recognizable feature on the ground, make sure your tripod is locked in place and you should have a great souvenir of your night with the Supermoon.



Thank you!!

I'll give this a try!!


Any other suggestions out there?

Thanx!

C


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll be out with my 400 f/2.8 8)


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jun 23, 2013)

Cloudy over Philadeplhia area, so I am out of luck tonight.


Recommend longest lens you have and at least f16. Experiment from there with exposure length. Use remote trigger and solid tripod setup. Live view will allow you to frame shot better.


Good luck!


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2013)

DanoPhoto said:


> Cloudy over Philadeplhia area, so I am out of luck tonight.



+1 It's raining here, I'm also out of luck tonight 


Enjoy the clear sky in your region Cayenne.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 23, 2013)

Remember your tripod and hopefully you have a remote trigger, if not you can always set your shot and have your camera delay the shot by 2 or 10 seconds to make sure everything's steady. I'll also be experimenting tonight, but it should be fun! 

Good luck!
-Tabor


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 23, 2013)

It matter where you live. Where I live the moon will come up before the sunset (today) and the rising moon is the best time I have found for pictures bc you need something else to show the size of the moon.


----------



## jsexton (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm shooting from Horseshoe Bend tonight in Page Arizona, hopefully about 4:00 am if I can get up . Moon will set directly over the south bend of the shoe so if I'm lucky I'll have a good shot or two. Shooting wide with a 5d ii and 17-40 and long with a 100-400 on a 7d.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 23, 2013)

From shooting the moon... Your shutter speed is actually high. Like enough to hand hold. Lol the moon looks largest close to the horizon. Smaller on the way up. A little bit of physics at work. Happy shooting!


----------



## tron (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I was not able to get it behind an ancient temple. So I took a few shots of it.

This is a 100% crop (5D3, 500mm f/4L II, EF2XII).


----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2013)

My first try at HDR. My apologies to the purist!
5 shots, 1 step each, 1 second exposure, f/8, ISO 3200, on a 5D3, with 24-70(1). Done with the aid of CamRanger.
The clouds were coming in just as the moon rose, and so it was fairly high before the moon peek out of the clouds. HDR can't match the movement of the clouds, thus the terrible outlines on the moving clouds.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's my go at it. I used the 60D for this one and cropped the heck out of it.

60D
70-200mm f/2.8ii @200mm
f/2.8
1/3200
ISO 3200

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 23, 2013)

From last night. Think of a moon pic as a landscape pic, just a little further away 
1/250 sec, f9 ISO 100
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 23, 2013)

*How about the Looney 11 rule?*

Just thought this was interesting, although maybe not too useful in an era when we have LCD screens on every camera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Looney_11_rule 8)


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 23, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Here's my go at it. I used the 60D for this one and cropped the heck out of it.
> 
> 60D
> 70-200mm f/2.8ii @200mm
> ...


What are all those white specks around the Moon?

Don't tell me they're stars; they can't be at that exposure.

Is your camera suffering from a very noisy sensor? Or did you add them manually in Photoshop? Or let Jackson Pollock loose on your image?


----------



## RendrLab (Jun 23, 2013)

If you bump clarity way up in Lightroom those fake star/specks show up.


Fleetie said:


> Tabor Warren Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my go at it. I used the 60D for this one and cropped the heck out of it.
> ...


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

IMO
+If there is windy, leave IS on even on tripod.
+Use spot metering.
+Auto focus on the moon once then switch that auto focus off.
+Remove any lens filter
+Try boosting ISO to see stars if you could.

The moon is relatively slow, so as long as you faster than 1/10 you are safe.


----------



## nitelife2 (Jun 24, 2013)

- Use manual mode
- Dont use metering, it sucks with the moon. Use live view instead.
- ISO 100
- Use a tripod
- Switch off IS


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Supermoon 2013


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 24, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> If you bump clarity way up in Lightroom those fake star/specks show up.
> 
> 
> Fleetie said:
> ...



I layered in photoshop, and no, these are not 'all' stars. I bumped the white noise and de-saturated the photo.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jun 24, 2013)

EOS M 100-400L + 1.4 extender

1/200 F11 ISO 400




untitled-14-Edit.jpg by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------

